# Install DA 9000 or keep the S-Works crank already installed on S-works Venge



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bought a low miles S Works Venge frame with a Carbon S-Works crankset already installed. The new DA 9000 11 spd group I bought has the DA crankset included. Should I leave the already installed S Works carbon crank, with FSA 10 spd chainrings, or take it all out and install the DA 11 spd crank and rings? Advantages in weight, shifting, etc.? If I keep the S Works crank I could sell the DA and recoup some $ from the cost of the group, but that isn't my highest concern. I assume the 10 spd crank and rings will work fine with 11 spd drive train?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

They will, but nothing shifts quite like the Shimano rings. DA9000 was a huge step up in front shifting, and it would be a shame not to fully experience that.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Unless you're into weight-weenieism keep the DA. The S-Works crank, which I think is a re-branded Lightning, is actually a really good light set of arms but nothing touches Dura Ace for functionality.

I'm not sure how BB standards, adapters and that crap might play into this though.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

That was one of my concerns: whether the DA crank and BB would easily install into the S Works frame, or if it required some adapters etc, which might create a problem down the road. I have to admit to leaning a bit toward weight weenieism, but I'm not fanatical. I guess I will look up the weights for the sake of comparison. I can't imagine they are too far apart.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

If you go for the DA crank, the praxis conversion bb is the best way to go. I've installed a bunch and they are creak free and reliable.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

goodboyr said:


> If you go for the DA crank, the praxis conversion bb is the best way to go. I've installed a bunch and they are creak free and reliable.


So the DA crank will not fit into the SW bottom bracket? Does that Praxis conversion replace the DA bottom bracket, or is it an adapter to install the DA BB into the frame? 
I don't really understand the configurations.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

If you go in the praxisworks website there's some good diagrams that explain. But in essence the old bb goes and the praxis installs in the empty frame shell.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

The Dura-ace rings might shift better but the S-Works (Lightning) is much lighter (maybe the lightest crank?) especially when you include the BB. If you want to improve its shifting get a set of Dura-ace chainrings (standard 110 or 130mm bolt circle from a previous generation). Also front shifting is excessively fretted over. Besides older Sram I've never seen a double system that doesn't shift quickly and cleanly. It's so simple and easy to set up. I bet it shifts well enough with the current rings that you won't feel the need to get Dura-ace rings.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Praxis conversion BB is very good. 

Specialized cranks are NOT Lightnings. They licensed a patent from Lightning, thats all. Their design is somewhat different, and improved quite a bit in my opinion. 

You can get Praxis chainrings for the Spec crank, they shift well. FSA rings generally don't shift all that well and wear fast.

I'd try the Specialized crank and if you like it, sell the DA crank.


----------

